# Best bait for hog trap???



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

I know this one has been beat to death before but I'm posting from phone and can't search the past threads very easily. 

Our lease is in llano. There's so many does and fawns that thy wait for you to fill feeders and come eat before your even all the way out I area. We are baiting a hog trap and want to know what would be best bait to bring in pig but hopefully not deer. 

We have not trapped on this property yet. 

Usually I would use corn and maybe hog wild or jello but I know deer like that as well. Thinking about trying corn soured in beer? 

Any better suggestions?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Soak some corn in diesel.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Just fill a bucket with corn and cover it with water, then tape a black trash bag over the top. Leave it in the sun snd it'll sour - no need to waste beer.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Guts, fishheads and dogfood. They are swine and they are nasty and they are delicious.

Get 'em all.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

X2 on souring corn and then adding a little diesel. Hogs love it and the deer won't touch it. We have 4 traps on our place for more than 10yrs. and have never had a deer get in one.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Build a 6’ X 6’ fence and place it maybe where hogs from come in before and put some food beside the fence. A week later build another section of fence and put more food in the corner. A week later build another section of the fence. Should now like a U and put food in the middle of the back fence. A week later build the front of the cage and leave an gate opening so the hogs can go in and put some food in the cage. A week late add the gate but do not close it where the opening was and add food A week later tie a rope on the gate and hide it in the grass, add some more food and when the hogs come in, pull the gate shut and then you have your hogs. Pretty simple don’t ya think. The hogs want realize your building a cage and ya got em. LOL Saw the above on a ******* site somewhere but can’t remember.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Treb, Don't put anything but straight corn. Hogs dont eat all the unusual stuff daily and the odor will spook them away for awhile. They will eventually eat it but any unusual odors will spook them. Corn is by far the best. Even most of the the trappers suggest straight corn.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Toddbo34 said:


> Treb, Don't put anything but straight corn. Hogs dont eat all the unusual stuff daily and the odor will spook them away for awhile. They will eventually eat it but any unusual odors will spook them. Corn is by far the best. Even most of the the trappers suggest straight corn.


I agree with Toddbo34 on this. Corn right out of the bag is all you really need. Hogs have no problem smelling it and homing in on it. Spraying some diesel on the corn will help to keep deer and ***** from eating it if that become a big problem.

Here's what one of the top hog experts says about it...



> Don't use fancy home brews for bait, not even soured corn to try and attract hogs. I've tried it all from raspberry jell-o mix, big red to beer. IN HEAT SCENTS is the only product I have ever found that can truly entice stubborn hogs. As far as bait is concerned nothing has been more consistent than corn straight from the bag. The only time I might try some of these home brews is when an educated hog is visiting every night and won't go in. Such educated hogs will require thought and ingenuity to out smart.
> 
> http://www.texasboars.com/trapping/tips.html


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

deer guts hands down--no bones--Hanging gutted jack rabbit a close 2nd.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Swampus said:


> deer guts hands down--no bones--Hanging gutted jack rabbit a close 2nd.


About the only thing a wild hog won't eat is an orange peel, they love a gut pile even IF its still inside a dead deer, I guess the reason you hang the wabbit is so the first one won't grab the food n run....WW


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Super Bait*

I have tried most of the above-mentioned baits. I had also heard that pizza dough was very effective. I recently had a friend give me day old colaches that he picks up from a friends donut shop. I tried them and the hogs love them. I have also tried bread and they like it too (I think they like the yeast smell). I can't get any colaches for my trip this weekend so it will be bolillos at 8 for $1.00! I'll let you know how they work!


----------



## Captain Wilk (Apr 4, 2009)

Corn is hard to beat and the diesel will keep the deer out. I also like old cooking oil. The stuff after a good fish fry. They love it..IMHO


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

I've done the soured corn before(attracted more ***** than anything), as well as the diesel(worked well and nothing ate it but the hogs), BUT until this year I've never baited with anything as cheap and proven as affective as what one of out elderly hunters showed me last spring. put as much, or as little corn as you choose and chop a ONION up and put it in the trap! I'm a believer and have yet(knock on wood) to be skunked a single time that we've trapped this year and we set 3-4 traps all wknd every wknd we are there..... Just another option of what's been working for me and that I'll continue to use. 

Besides that onions are CHEAP


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I've 'caught' so many does/fawns using corn/diesel that it isn't funny... 

A few of the old timers recently told me to get a bucket & mix corn with a fresh cow patty and the only thing that will in my traps is pigs. We are going to try that tomorrow night.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

wet dreams said:


> About the only thing a wild hog won't eat is an orange peel, they love a gut pile even IF its still inside a dead deer, I guess the reason you hang the wabbit is so the first one won't grab the food n run....WW


X2 1/2 Gallon of Viniger over corn will help on stubborn ones that dont want to go in the trap.


----------



## greengohoneymoon (Mar 4, 2009)

Weather you have straight corn or sour corn I throw a couple packets of koolade dry powder mix in too. Its cheap and adds that additional smell without the high dollar cost of those pig products on the market...

this works for us, we've put 10+ pigs in a single trap on multiple occasions


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

steverino said:


> I have tried most of the above-mentioned baits. I had also heard that pizza dough was very effective. I recently had a friend give me day old colaches that he picks up from a friends donut shop. I tried them and the hogs love them. I have also tried bread and they like it too (I think they like the yeast smell). I can't get any colaches for my trip this weekend so it will be bolillos at 8 for $1.00! I'll let you know how they work!


The reason I didn't say Pizza dough is that its harder to get than it was, we used to get it at Pizza Inn out of the dumpster, it looked like the Pilsbury dough boy laying there when you opened it up. We would mix little balls with some corn a cpl of days along with filling a bucket 1/2 up with some weepholes midways, then cover dough with water and hang up out of reach, when the dough rises the liquid will run out the weepholes, after a few days set trap with the corn. Word of caution tho, if they eat very much raw dough, their intestines will implode, they do love cooked pizza also....WW


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is another trick of the trade. Get some burlap material and soak it in diesel. Next put it around a good size tree close to your trap. The hogs will wear that tree out quickly!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Boomhauer75 said:


> Here is another trick of the trade. Get some burlap material and soak it in diesel. Next put it around a good size tree close to your trap. The hogs will wear that tree out quickly!


We've used burnt motor oil the same way, if you were to spill oil, diesel on the ground they WILL wallow in it the first nite....WW


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I put my trap out last weekend. I buried some corn mixed with hog wild underneath it and the feeder dribbles some corn into the trap every day. The screen mesh wired around the bottom of the bucket funnels the corn into the trap. I've caught 14 hogs this way. My experience has been that once they get used to this setup, if you do anything different they shy away from the trap.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Straight corn is good, for the big smart ones though I've had good luck using watermelon rinds. 

I've also used corn soaked in fruit punch koolaid with some good success


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Boomhauer75 said:


> Here is another trick of the trade. Get some burlap material and soak it in diesel. Next put it around a good size tree close to your trap. The hogs will wear that tree out quickly!


as long as the intent is to kill 'em and dump 'em that's cool - but I don't much care for diesel flavored wild hog. gives me indigestion 

and - if you do eat that stuff - it could make you belch - just don't be smoking at the same time -


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*they'll Oranges*

Maybe not as bait, but heck yea they will eat oranges with the peel on... We've kill some in the Valley that have been eating oranges in the orchards and you can even taste that orange favor in the meat. No need for marinating there.



wet dreams said:


> About the only thing a wild hog won't eat is an orange peel, they love a gut pile even IF its still inside a dead deer, I guess the reason you hang the wabbit is so the first one won't grab the food n run....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

RogerB said:


> as long as the intent is to kill 'em and dump 'em that's cool - but I don't much care for diesel flavored wild hog. gives me indigestion
> 
> and - if you do eat that stuff - it could make you belch - just don't be smoking at the same time -


He was refering to the hogs rubbing on the diesel-oil soaked burlap for insect repellant, I too would be somewhat leary of eating one that has been on a corn soaked n deisel diet...I've raised some wild hogs (PWRs) that would not eat oranges or grapefruit, everything else but not the citrus, have had a cpl that we blew up feeding too much pizza dough....WW


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

The burlap & diesel trick is a very old west texas trick to get them to come to your trapping area. They taste fine BTW. We knew they were on our property but could never get them to come into the trap or the area for that matter. One burlap bag wrapped around a tree soaked in diesel brought them in the first day and we trapped 10 of them. It works.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Roger corn soaked in diesel doesn't make the meat taste funny it just attracts the hogs and keeps the deer and ***** off of the corn.

We have had more luck getting hogs into the trap with corn mixed with diesel than any other method.

We wrap rough rope around posts and soak them with oil and diesel. The rope last longer than the burlap does.

TH


----------

